# Looking to get back into RP (SFW)



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 30, 2017)

Looking to get back into roleplaying with some kind of longterm scenario. I have three characters that can be used


----------



## Steelite (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm up for anything as long as it's SFW, so count me in


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 31, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I'm up for anything as long as it's SFW, so count me in


Any specific kinds of things you prefer?


----------



## Steelite (Dec 31, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Any specific kinds of things you prefer?


personally ? just some simple casual slice-of-life, so we can make up the RP as we go


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 31, 2017)

Steelite said:


> personally ? just some simple casual slice-of-life, so we can make up the RP as we go


Slice of life isn't quite something I've really done, but I'd be willing to give it a shot. Any particular medium you prefer to talk things other?


----------



## Steelite (Dec 31, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Slice of life isn't quite something I've really done, but I'd be willing to give it a shot. Any particular medium you prefer to talk things other?


Right here on FAF, or telegram. Sorry, no discord on my end.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 1, 2018)

Nah that's fine then. I've normally worked with medieval and modern settings, but I'm open to trying others as well like sci-fi or ancient or such


----------



## Steelite (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll pick the modern one, easier for me to go with ; I kinda have a hard time adapting to others like fantasy or sci-fi without conflicting with the original concepts.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> I'll pick the modern one, easier for me to go with ; I kinda have a hard time adapting to others like fantasy or sci-fi without conflicting with the original concepts.


So modern slice of life. How exactly does a slice of life go?


----------



## Steelite (Jan 1, 2018)

Anything and everything that goes about in real life that you can think of, really. Having trouble with your job because of the boss being a douche-bag, or having a hard time trying to look for a good apartment, etc. Or maybe even just a small one where the power at your place is temporarily down and you wanna stay at mine for a while ?
Whatever you wanna add in, you can make it up as you go.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I like SFW persona play, adventures, and slice of life stories!


----------



## Preston (Mar 12, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Looking to get back into roleplaying with some kind of longterm scenario. I have three characters that can be used


still up for it?


----------

